# Inter - Napoli. 21 novembre ore 18. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2021)

Partita che riguarda da vicino il Milan. Il Napoli è ancora imbattuta in campionato ed ha solo pareggiato due gare e viene tutte le altre. I campioni d'Italia, invece, devono recuperare qualche terreno sul Napoli e Milan

Il match è in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita che riguarda da vicino il Milan. Il Napoli è ancora imbattuta in campionato ed ha solo pareggiato due gare e viene tutte le altre. I campioni d'Italia, invece, devono recuperare qualche terreno sul Napoli e Milan
> 
> Il match è in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


sinceramente io faccio il tifo solo per gli infortuni (niente di troppo grave) e squalifiche.. il risultato non mi interessa


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sinceramente io faccio il tifo solo per gli infortuni (niente di troppo grave) e squalifiche.. il risultato non mi interessa


se noi facciamo il nostro dovere un pareggio sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita che riguarda da vicino il Milan. Il Napoli è ancora imbattuta in campionato ed ha solo pareggiato due gare e viene tutte le altre. I campioni d'Italia, invece, devono recuperare qualche terreno sul Napoli e Milan
> 
> Il match è in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18


.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Per me sarà 3-1 Inter.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Novembre 2021)

Caduti noi potrebbe cadere anche il Napoli, ma un pari rimane il risultato più auspicabile


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe ottimo un pari ma, dovendo scegliere, meglio se vince il Napoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

che animale osicoso.
avercene............


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

Gol Napoli! 

Bene così. Dopo la nostra sconfitta di ieri secondo me la priorità è tenere lontana l'Inter. Del Napoli io non ho paura.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

Ma come si butta Handanovic? Mamma mia per me era parabile come tiro.
Comunque Napoli che controlla la partita, troppo forti e non me ne vogliate ma secondo me meritano di vincerlo dopo quanto fatto nel corso di questi anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma come si butta Handanovic? Mamma mia per me era parabile come tiro.
> Comunque Napoli che controlla la partita, troppo forti e non me ne vogliate ma secondo me meritano di vincerlo dopo quanto fatto nel corso di questi anni.


perdere uno scudetto contro il napoli, ossia contro nessuno, sarebbe da presa per il culo per 10 anni.

comunque che il napoli fosse tra le favorite mi pareva palese fin da giugno, nel momento in cui han cambiato l'allenatore. non crolleranno come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Novembre 2021)

Riusciremo a far vincere lo scudetto al Napoli dopo 30 anni
Comunque sono forti, forse più di noi. L'inter non mi hanno mai dato la sensazione di superiorità


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2021)

E' l'anno del Napoli - sempre più convinto. Purtroppo Gattuso nel bene o nel male ci ammazzato le gambe con quell'ultima partita.. fosse andato in CL, non credo propri che il Napoli avrebbe preso Spalletti.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gol Napoli!
> 
> Bene così. Dopo la nostra sconfitta di ieri secondo me la priorità è tenere lontana l'Inter. Del Napoli io non ho paura.



Un pareggio mi andrebbe benissimo... ne perdi solo 2 invece di 3


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

Rigore nettissimo ahhaah


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' l'anno del Napoli - sempre più convinto. Purtroppo Gattuso nel bene o nel male ci ammazzato le gambe con quell'ultima partita.. fosse andato in CL, non credo propri che il Napoli avrebbe preso Spalletti.


E i gobbi sarebbero in un burrone.


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

Beh, questo è rigore direi. Maledetto Koulibaly...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

Solito rigore all'Inde


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

sempre barella....... altro che tonali raga.
questo è un giocatore super.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

Rigore per l'Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

Chalanoglu


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

ospina per piacere...tira sempre là il turco, non fai il lavoro di video con il preparatore ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

palo gol che culo. ovviamente imprendibile.
neanche gigio ci sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

a me il pareggio sta bene.....


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Novembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a me il pareggio sta bene.....


A (quasi) tutti noi, credo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2021)

Inter immune dai gialli. Non vede l ora di espellere uno del Napoli


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a me il pareggio sta bene.....


L'importante è che non vinca l'Inter.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

"mi ricorda Van Basten"

eh no Luciano, siete 1-1 non 1-3
il tuo bomber si è fregato due goal


----------



## Raryof (21 Novembre 2021)

Comunque tra Osimhen e Leao ci sono 30 categorie di differenza in favore del portoghese.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> "mi ricorda Van Basten"
> 
> eh no Luciano, siete 1-1 non 1-3
> il tuo bomber si è fregato due goal


È più brutto della fame.
A me pare sempre più uno capitato per caso su un campo da calcio. 
Scoordinato come un polipo.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

Perisic.


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

Napoli completamente inutile... Inutili cessi.


----------



## Raryof (21 Novembre 2021)

Napoli robetta comunque.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

nessuno sul palo, che goal scemo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

L'inter segna sempre su calcio piazzato.
Partita indirizzata fortemente coi gialli per i due centrali di difesa del Napoli.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Napoli robetta comunque.


ha avuto le occasioni in area, ma le ha sbagliate


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

Doveva cadere con questi cani sto Napoli fake che ha praticamente sempre avuto sempre tutti i titolari


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Novembre 2021)

Preferisco una vittoria dell'Inter stasera. Il Napoli va tolto di mezzo, gli mancano ancora tutti i big match.
l'Inter è più forte di noi ma anche discontinua.


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Preferisco una vittoria dell'Inter stasera. Il Napoli va tolto di mezzo, gli mancano ancora tutti i big match.
> l'Inter è più forte di noi ma anche discontinua.


Il Napoli si toglie di mezzo da solo dai... 

Il problema è l'Inter. Lo scudetto in Italia è roba per Juve, Milan e Inter, mica per il Napoli.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

Con Conte in panchina, non ci sarebbe stata partita. L'Inter di Inzaghi, invece, tende sempre a concedere qualcosa non a caso è tra le squadre che hanno perso più punti in situazioni di vantaggio. Si sbrighino a fare 3-1.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Novembre 2021)

Direi vantaggio meritato, il Napoli ha fatto ben poco


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il Napoli si toglie di mezzo da solo dai...
> 
> Il problema è l'Inter. Lo scudetto in Italia è roba per Juve, Milan e Inter, mica per il Napoli.


sinceramente non me lo vedo l'inter vincere ogni gara nel girone di ritorno come con gonde
l'allenatore sposta pure


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

L'Inter non segna su azione da quanto tempo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

e perdere un campionato contro un'inter praticamente fallita, in dismissione e con turca10 in campo sarebbe da presa per il culo 20ennale


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sinceramente non me lo vedo l'inter vincere ogni gara nel girone di ritorno come con gonde
> l'allenatore sposta pure


Perché il Napoli sì invece? 

Appena cominciano a sentire profumo di scudetto si sciolgono come neve al sole...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il Napoli si toglie di mezzo da solo dai...
> 
> Il problema è l'Inter. Lo scudetto in Italia è roba per Juve, Milan e Inter, mica per il Napoli.


L'Inter ha troppi limiti nel gestire i risultati e subisce troppi gol. Molto più probabile la Juve che loro.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e perdere un campionato contro un'inter praticamente fallita, in dismissione e con turca10 in campo sarebbe da presa per il culo 20ennale


Sei il solito esagerato permettimi 

Hanno tre centrali di difesa perfetti per la serie a e fortissimi sulle palle inattive.. poi hanno due grandissimi giocatori a centrocampo come Brozovic e Barella, il primo esploso ora che hanno vinto lo scudo... In attacco Lautaro e Perisic sono mediamente migliori, più continui e più sani dei nostri.

Insomma... a livello tecnico sono più o meno come noi... hanno fatto un downgrade ma hanno rattoppato alla grande..


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

il cigno nero prova a farsi dare rigore ad ogni azione


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Novembre 2021)

Osimhen è teatrale e plateale nel protestare a ogni episodio: rispecchia in pieno il luogo comune sulla città per la cui squadra gioca.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

Sto Lautaro tutte le prende


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché il Napoli sì invece?
> 
> Appena cominciano a sentire profumo di scudetto si sciolgono come neve al sole...


il problema del napoli è che insigne si è bloccato e lo abbiamo visto anche in nazionale
oltre il fatto di non avere il mertens di prima dopo l'infortunio


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei il solito esagerato permettimi
> 
> Hanno tre centrali di difesa perfetti per la serie a e fortissimi sulle palle inattive.. poi hanno due grandissimi giocatori a centrocampo come Brozovic e Barella, il primo esploso ora che hanno vinto lo scudo... In attacco Lautaro e Perisic sono mediamente migliori, più continui e più sani dei nostri.
> 
> Insomma... a livello tecnico sono più o meno come noi... hanno fatto un downgrade ma hanno rattoppato alla grande..


Sono un pelino superiori. Possono perderlo solo loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei il solito esagerato permettimi
> 
> Hanno tre centrali di difesa perfetti per la serie a e fortissimi sulle palle inattive.. poi hanno due grandissimi giocatori a centrocampo come Brozovic e Barella, il primo esploso ora che hanno vinto lo scudo... In attacco Lautaro e Perisic sono mediamente migliori, più continui e più sani dei nostri.
> 
> Insomma... a livello tecnico sono più o meno come noi... hanno fatto un downgrade ma hanno rattoppato alla grande..


ma io non ho detto che sono deboli.
io parlo della loro situazione.
noi nella loro situazione saremmo a metà classifica pieni di cessi e problemi, mentre loro son sempre li.
ah, e con quel pagliaccio di limone in panchina. peggio ancora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema del napoli è che insigne si è bloccato e lo abbiamo visto anche in nazionale
> oltre il fatto di non avere il mertens di prima dopo l'infortunio


è mai stato sbloccato?


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è mai stato sbloccato?


quando è in forma è spesso decisivo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando è in forma è spesso decisivo


più spesso in negativo.
personalmente credo che sia un cesso astronomico.


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

non credo che il napoli la recuperi.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

Sta giornata vanno a guadagnarci solo le m3rde di inter e juventus


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più spesso in negativo.
> personalmente credo che sia un cesso astronomico.


ci ha fatto a pezzi più di una volta purtroppo negli anni


----------



## kipstar (21 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sta giornata vanno a guadagnarci solo le m3rde di inter e juventus


lo sapevamo che sarebbe stato importante vincere a firenze.......


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non credo che il napoli la recuperi.....


è ancora aperta per me


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci ha fatto a pezzi più di una volta purtroppo negli anni


negli ultimi anni ci han fatto a pezzi tutti. pensa a saponara per dire.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

Finita. Occhio all'Inda per lo scudetto.

Il Napoli come detto alla lunga crollerà


----------



## Solo (21 Novembre 2021)

3 a 1 finita. 

Napoli che adesso che trova un calendario serio finirà per squagliarsi e Inter che si porta a -4 da noi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2021)

Il bluff Napoli è finito.

Sarò lotta tra Milan, Inter e gobbi resuscitati dai fischietti.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

ripartenza letale interista
alla fine i singoli fanno la differenza, è un goal inventato dal nulla mentre il napoli stava fisso nella metà campo nerazzurra


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

la parava anche mio nonno questa.
lo scorso anno sentivo solo dire che andavano avanti solo grazie a lukaku, ed ora senza lui e hakimi sono ancora qua.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sinceramente io faccio il tifo solo per gli infortuni (niente di troppo grave) e squalifiche.. il risultato non mi interessa


Mi sembra di essere stato accontentato
mi dispiace per oshimen ma sembra grave


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il bluff Napoli è finito.
> 
> Sarò lotta tra Milan, Inter e gobbi resuscitati dai fischietti.


Bluff fino a quando deve incontrare noi, non vincono con l'Inter da non so quando, a San Siro contro d noi fanno la partita della vita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per me sarà 3-1 Inter.


Finora la stai prendendo


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la parava anche mio nonno questa.
> lo scorso anno sentivo solo dire che andavano avanti solo grazie a lukaku, ed ora senza lui e hakimi sono ancora qua.


Un pó come quando alcuni parlano di fallimento della loro società,aspettano e aspettano..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2021)

Napoli ritorna sulla terra.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Finora la stai prendendo


Infatti se tiene ancora un pó faccio la copertura.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Novembre 2021)

Il Napoli non ha la rosa dell'Inter.
Nessuna squadra la ha


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2021)

il napoli fino a ora aveva preso solo 4 gol in tutto il campionato. 

stasera ne prende 3 tutti d'un botto e non è ancora finita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

Se la sono persa da soli, adesso senza Osihmen poi capace ne prendano altre 2


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non ha la rosa dell'Inter.
> Nessuna squadra la ha


Le riserve dell'inter non sono nulla di eccezionale, a parte rarissime eccezioni.

Quelli forti e imprescindibili si rompono mai , anzi giocano sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2021)

Come non detto.... ritiriro subito

Comunque, quelli che si esaltavano per l'addio di Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku? Addirittura che sarebbero finiti fuori dalla top 4...
La verità è che hanno tenuto il giocatore più importante (Sì più di Lukaku) ovvero Barella, hanno lo stesso blocco in difesa ed hanno preso un allenatore simile a Gonde nell'organizzazione. Inoltre sono i campioni d'italia in carica..

Onestamente da Inzaghi mi immaginavo che avrebbe perso qualche punto in più. Sta facendo un lavoro aldilà delle aspettative - secondo me.


----------



## Gamma (21 Novembre 2021)

Avrei preferito vincesse il Napoli(oltre all'ovvio pareggio, intendo) perché temo l'Inter, dato che i partenopei saranno chiamati a diversi scontri diretti prossimamente, ma alla fine va bene così, almeno abbassano un po' la cresta.

Ovviamente non è finita, ma se finisse così la penserei in questo modo.

Rosico per ieri, tanto.


----------



## Gamma (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le riserve dell'inter non sono nulla di eccezionale, a parte rarissime eccezioni.
> 
> Quelli forti e imprescindibili si rompono mai , anzi giocano sempre.



Esatto, è quello il segreto.
Avessero i nostri infortuni non reggerebbero il ritmo che abbiamo avuto noi, poco ma sicuro.
Il loro problema è che le riserve sono soprattutto giocatori over 32, legittimamente discontinui.
Ad esempio, un Sanchez nella partita buona ti fa anche 2 gol e 3 assist, ma nelle partite "normali" è scarico(e queste sono molte di più).


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come non detto.... ritiriro subito
> 
> Comunque, quelli che si esaltavano per l'addio di Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku? Addirittura che sarebbero finiti fuori dalla top 4...
> La verità è che hanno tenuto il giocatore più importante (Sì più di Lukaku) ovvero Barella, hanno lo stesso blocco in difesa ed hanno preso un allenatore simile a Gonde nell'organizzazione. Inoltre sono i campioni d'italia in carica..
> ...


Hanno fatto perfino mercato. 

È doveroso però sottolineare che se la nostra proprietà fosse nelle condizioni in cui è quella dell'inter gli articoli di Carlo festa e di ordine non si conterebbero , come le puntate di report per aprire le scatole cinesi.

Loro invece tutto ok.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Non credo di essere il solo a pensare che questo Milan,che regala 4 titolari a partita,non reggerà mai l'urto dell'Inter che si fa sotto,già sarebbe stata un'impresa con i titolari.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

Contento per Mertens ma non ce la faranno mai a riprenderla, adesso Vidal farà gol da 30 metri gli hanno già ucciso il portiere


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non credo di essere il solo a pensare che questo Milan,che regala 4 titolari a partita,non reggerà mai l'urto dell'Inter che si fa sotto,già sarebbe stata un'impresa con i titolari.


Difficile giocare coi 18.
E va bene che il calcio è cambiato ma serve continuità tecnica. 
Continuità tecnica che noi non riusciamo a dare.
Leva brozovic per due mesi e metti gagliardini, leva barella e metti Vidal..


----------



## Gamma (21 Novembre 2021)

Non la riprenderanno.
Il Napoli senza Osimehn davanti perde troppo.

Durante la Coppa d'Africa ci sarà da ridere senza Koulibaly, Anguissa e Osimhen stesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non la riprenderanno.
> Il Napoli senza Osimehn davanti perde troppo.
> 
> Durante la Coppa d'Africa ci sarà da ridere senza Koulibaly, Anguissa e Osimhen stesso.


Se mertens fosse al 50% della forma altro che osimehn...
Oggi ha sbagliato controlli da dilettante.


----------



## princeps (21 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non la riprenderanno.
> Il Napoli senza Osimehn davanti perde troppo.
> 
> Durante la Coppa d'Africa ci sarà da ridere senza Koulibaly, Anguissa e Osimhen stesso.


a differenza nostra hanno un calendario ridicolo durante la Coppa D'Africa


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> a differenza nostra hanno un calendario ridicolo durante la Coppa D'Africa


E hanno pure rinviato la partita con la Juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non credo di essere il solo a pensare che questo Milan,che regala 4 titolari a partita,non reggerà mai l'urto dell'Inter che si fa sotto,già sarebbe stata un'impresa con i titolari.


Gli infortuni fanno parte del gioco e della bravura dello staff. Nell'Inter non si rompe nessuno perché, evidentemente , hanno un ottimo staff. Lo scorso anno potrei dire che il Milan era "sfigato" e sfortunato, magari in un periodo che perdi tot giocatori. Ma sono due anni di fila che i giocatori si rompono. Colpa nostra e colpa di Pioli che non vuole prendere provvedimenti nel suo staff. La dirigenza, secondo me, non può farsi nulla. Lo staff fa capo a Pioli e solo lui può decidere chi mandare via chi no.

Inutile stare qui e dire "ehheeh loro non hanno mai infortuni, sono fortunatiiiii" Il discorso si può fare solo su Barella forse che gioca 10000 partite e non si rompe mai 

Noi invece compriamo rottami che non si reggono in piedi combinati con uno staff che forse non ci sta capendo nulla e poi diciamo che siamo sfigati.

Competenti loro, incapaci noi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

Forte il folletto belga comunque
rispetto questo insigne è Cruijff


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E hanno pure rinviato la partita con la Juve.


Mentre noi a gennaio i gobbi li riceviamo a Milano,e che te lo dico a fare come andrà quella partita.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

Madonna che culo Manovic


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

Contro la Fiorentina hanno vinto al 90°


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2021)

L'Inter da sempre è una squadra fisica ma nonostante questo la mafia arbitrale che c'è in Italia non li ammonisce più da dopo calciopoli
Contro i nani del Napoli li stanno pestando da 90'


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

pazzesco


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni fanno parte del gioco e della bravura dello staff. Nell'Inter non si rompe nessuno perché, evidentemente , hanno un ottimo staff. Lo scorso anno potrei dire che il Milan era "sfigato" e sfortunato, magari in un periodo che perdi tot giocatori. Ma sono due anni di fila che i giocatori si rompono. Colpa nostra e colpa di Pioli che non vuole prendere provvedimenti nel suo staff. La dirigenza, secondo me, non può farsi nulla. Lo staff fa capo a Pioli e solo lui può decidere chi mandare via chi no.
> 
> Inutile stare qui e dire "ehheeh loro non hanno mai infortuni, sono fortunatiiiii" Il discorso si può fare solo su Barella forse che gioca 10000 partite e non si rompe mai
> 
> ...


Concordo,su una stagione può essere un caso,ora le stagioni sono diventate 2 e urge trovare i responsabili,anche se in cuor nostro sappiamo che nulla verrà fatto e il medesimo staff sarà presente a settembre 2022.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

Che pena quest'Inter. Altro che scudetto, con la rosa titolare non sanno gestire un 3-1...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

No vabbè ma ci rendiamo conto che culo questi???


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

otto minuti, può farcela


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> pazzesco


Che culo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2021)

Valeri é veramente pessimo. é inspiegabile come possa continuare a fischiare partite di questo tipo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Ma quelli dell'inter li ammonisce mai?
Era giallo quest'ultimo di skriniar.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

L'inter ha un peso politico da paura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni fanno parte del gioco e della bravura dello staff. Nell'Inter non si rompe nessuno perché, evidentemente , hanno un ottimo staff. Lo scorso anno potrei dire che il Milan era "sfigato" e sfortunato, magari in un periodo che perdi tot giocatori. Ma sono due anni di fila che i giocatori si rompono. Colpa nostra e colpa di Pioli che non vuole prendere provvedimenti nel suo staff. La dirigenza, secondo me, non può farsi nulla. Lo staff fa capo a Pioli e solo lui può decidere chi mandare via chi no.
> 
> Inutile stare qui e dire "ehheeh loro non hanno mai infortuni, sono fortunatiiiii" Il discorso si può fare solo su Barella forse che gioca 10000 partite e non si rompe mai
> 
> ...


finalmente uno lucido.

aggiungo però che sono dei gran culoni.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Valeri é veramente pessimo. é inspiegabile come possa continuare a fischiare partite di questo tipo.


È spiegabilissimo invece.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2021)

Che somaro ahahahhahahaa


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Anguissa è un mostro. 
Il culo dell'inter però è peggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Novembre 2021)

Cos'ha sprecato Mertens. Incredibile.

Che giocata fantastica di Anguissa.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

noooo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

Sti maledetti 
Va beh finito il Napoli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che pena quest'Inter. Altro che scudetto, con la rosa titolare non sanno gestire un 3-1...


C'è un motivo del perché noi siamo solo dei tifosi  a parte ad essere troppo umorali non siamo dei tattici anche se pensiamo di esserlo..
anche se noi milanisti abbiamo uno step in più
perché del buon calcio l'abbiamo visto in questi 100 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Gli gira tutto bene.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2021)

rispetto per il napoli che ha tanti giocatori che giocano bene palla a terra e si inseriscono
inter non ha giocato per niente nella ripresa
avrebbe meritato il pari


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Posso dire una cosa?
Vittoria casuale, assolutamente dettata da episodi.
Mah..


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter ha un peso politico da paura.


Non è l'inter,e lo sai,serviva che ne Milan ne Napoli facessero punti e quindi...


----------



## Simo98 (21 Novembre 2021)

Certo che fare i funerali a Milan e Napoli, per la prima sconfitta in 13 (!!) partite è assurdo
Tra l'altro in partite che entrambe avrebbero assolutamente potuto vincere, basta aver visto le partite a freddo


----------



## __king george__ (21 Novembre 2021)

siamo sempre primi..vediamola cosi


----------



## kYMERA (21 Novembre 2021)

Risultato peggiore per noi. Campionato finito.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come non detto.... ritiriro subito
> 
> Comunque, quelli che si esaltavano per l'addio di Conte, Hakimi e Lukaku? Addirittura che sarebbero finiti fuori dalla top 4...
> La verità è che hanno tenuto il giocatore più importante (Sì più di Lukaku) ovvero Barella, hanno lo stesso blocco in difesa ed hanno preso un allenatore simile a Gonde nell'organizzazione. Inoltre sono i campioni d'italia in carica..
> ...


Con Atalanta, Napoli, le stesse Sassuolo e Fiorentina ha fatto 10 punti invece che 2-3...
Paradossalmente se vincevano contro di noi e la Juve nulla da dire..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Vittoria casuale, assolutamente dettata da episodi.
> Mah..


Assolutamente.
L'arbitro ci ha messo del suo con gialli chirurgici.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

Con Conte in panchina era 3-0 sicuro. Vedremo se il Napoli si riprenderà nelle prossime.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non è l'inter,e lo sai,serviva che ne Milan ne Napoli facessero punti e quindi...


Accorciano sulla vetta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Novembre 2021)

Ho visto gli ultimi 8 minuti e in questi minuti Mertens si è mangiato un gol clamoroso, Mario Rui idem con parata assurda di Hanadnovic e poi traversa. 

Linter mi fa ridere. 
Per me crollano, altro che scudetto.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

Sempre i soliti culoni questi perdazzurri, Handanovic che para in modo goffo e la palla rocambola sulla traversa hahaha, gli finirà il culo prima o poi a questi?
Lato positivo, siamo sempre primi ma bisogna crederci al 1000%; lasciassero perdere la Champions che non ci facciamo nulla lì, testa solo al campionato


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto gli ultimi 8 minuti e in questi minuti Mertens si è mangiato un gol clamoroso, Mario Rui idem con parata assurda di Hanadnovic e poi traversa.
> 
> Linter mi fa ridere.
> Per me crollano, altro che scudetto.


Sono strasicuro che se c'era Conte in panchina, vincevano derby e dominavano questa. Il Napoli ha fatto paura veramente solo dopo il gol di Mertens, dove l'Inter ha smesso di giocare. Comunque, bene così, anche se ieri potevamo fare molto di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

un culo del genere mi stomaca.
weekend che peggio non si poteva.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con Conte in panchina era 3-0 sicuro. Vedremo se il Napoli si riprenderà nelle prossime.


Sul 3-1 si sarebbero chiusi in 10 sulla linea della porta con Barella, Hakimi e Lukaku pronti a ripartire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

Lo dico?? se Dzeko aveva la divisa rossonera arbitro ci metteva 2 secondi ad espellerlo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lo dico?? se Dzeko aveva la divisa rossonera arbitro ci metteva 2 secondi ad espellerlo


Il fallo di Skriniar no?


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Risultato peggiore per noi. Campionato finito.


Abbiamo perso una partita su 13, se fossimo stati quarti saremmo già retrocessi?


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un culo del genere mi stomaca.
> weekend che peggio non si poteva.


Sculano come se non ci fosse un domani mamma mia, tra tiri sbagliati a due metri dalla porta, parate laser, pali e traverse meritano qualche punto in meno di quelli che hanno, spero che il dio del calcio gli getti una macumba addosso di quelle che non vinceranno nulla per i prossimi 200 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

L'inter da qua a fine anno le vincerà tutte.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

Io l'Inter non la temo per nulla quest'anno. Temo più la Juve, che alla fine è penalizzata solo per l'attacco scarso, ma sa gestire meglio il gioco. Lo scorso anno erano veramente forti e ci hanno messo il fiato sul collo, fino a superarci. Ma quest'anno in ogni partita fanno cappellate clamorose anche nelle partite che sembrano a loro più favorevoli. È vero che anche noi di cappellate ne facciamo, ma abbiamo 2-3 assenze pesanti, loro hanno tutti i titolari.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter da qua a fine anno le vincerà tutte.


Secondo me contro Mourinho perdono, ci sono tutte le condizioni affinché ciò accada.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me contro Mourinho perdono, ci sono tutte le condizioni affinché ciò accada.


Non mi illudo.
La Rometta è imbarazzante .


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter da qua a fine anno le vincerà tutte.


Non penso proprio. Faranno gol a valanga, ma ne subiranno altrettanti. Mai piaciuto Simone Inzaghi, per carità ti dà un piazzamento dignitoso in classifica alla fine, ma le sue squadre non sono fatte per vincere qualche titolo.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2021)

La differenza tra noi e l'Inter sono gli ultimi 2 anni. Negli ultimi 2 anni loro hanno SEMPRE giocato con i titolari, noi non ci abbiamo giocato MAI.

Se la cosa di Dzeko fosse successa ad uno dei nostri, minimo lo rivedevamo in campo tra due mesi.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni fanno parte del gioco e della bravura dello staff. Nell'Inter non si rompe nessuno perché, evidentemente , hanno un ottimo staff. Lo scorso anno potrei dire che il Milan era "sfigato" e sfortunato, magari in un periodo che perdi tot giocatori. Ma sono due anni di fila che i giocatori si rompono. Colpa nostra e colpa di Pioli che non vuole prendere provvedimenti nel suo staff. La dirigenza, secondo me, non può farsi nulla. Lo staff fa capo a Pioli e solo lui può decidere chi mandare via chi no.
> 
> Inutile stare qui e dire "ehheeh loro non hanno mai infortuni, sono fortunatiiiii" Il discorso si può fare solo su Barella forse che gioca 10000 partite e non si rompe mai
> 
> ...


Dissento.
Come in tutte le cose umane c'è una parte innata ed una ambientale.
Gli infortuni sono molto legati al corpo del singolo giocatore.
Poi un tipo di allenamento può essere più rischioso per un soggetto biomeccanicamente più fragile rispetto ad un altro soggetto.
Quindi, è gia difficile comparare soggetti che non sono tutti uguali.
Ancora più difficile comparare soggetti che praticano allenamenti, ma anche partite giocate in modo diverso.
Gli spremuti di Sacchi furono ancora buoni a lungo con Capello è solo un esempio.
Il gioco di Pioli è dispendioso.
La qualità media dei nostri giocatori potrebbe essere inferiore.
L'esperienza porta gestione mentale delle partite, ma anche oculata autogestione fisica. A noi in alcuni giocatori manca.
Però, alla fine, data la qualità media degli ingredienti, la cucina di Pioli è l'unica che ci permette di stare dove siamo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi illudo.
> La Rometta è imbarazzante .


La Roma deve vincere uno scontro diretto dai, non lo vince da due anni e c'è Mourinho in panca.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Novembre 2021)

Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha sovrastato il Napoli fisicamente, tecnicamente, tatticamente. Nella ripresa Inzaghi è entrato in modalità Allegri e ha tolto Lautaro e Barella per GAGLIARDINI e Di Marco. Quanto odio gli allenatori che fanno sti cambi difensivi... soprattutto se sei avanti 3-1... fatto sta che da quel momento in poi ha consegnato la partita in mano al Napoli che meritava il pareggio.


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi inutile trovare alibi. Tra le caratterstiche dei giocatori c'è anche l'integrità fisica oltre ai valori tecnici.

Se compri Pellegri che è recidivo
Ibrahimovic a 40 anni
Giroud a 35
Kjaer che ha sempre avuto acciacchi in carriera
Rebic che gioca solo un girone
Messias che non fa vita da atleta

Poi non lamentiamoci della sfiga. Ok Maignan è sfiga perché perdere il portiere titolare per 4-5 mesi non è da tutti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Novembre 2021)

A me sta inter qua non mi fa paura.
Non è un caso che al 70' circa staccano la spina.
Il piangina ha vinto un big match, sai che roba.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> A me sta inter qua non mi fa paura.
> Non è un caso che al 70' circa staccano la spina.
> Il piangina ha vinto un big match, sai che roba.


Vero, c'è da dire che sono i campioni in carica ed è giusto temerli in quanto tali ma come diciamo da settimane non sono più quelli dell'anno scorso, con Hakimi, Lukaku e Conte sarebbero a punteggio pieno.
Per ora sono a -4, se poi finissero col vincere il 20imo amen, la vita va avanti anche se mi roderebbe il sedere assai.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2021)

Calma. Questa partita dimostra tante cose. Il napoli ha avuto vita facile finora perché non ha affrontato veri big match (quello con la juve non fa testo), ora vedremo come reagirà alla prima difficoltà, ma per me non lotteranno per lo scudo, come ho sempre pensato. L'inter invece è forte, ma non ha Lukaku e Hakimi, e questo a lungo andare sarà un fattore, vedrete. Potranno vincere queste partite, ma molte altre faranno fatica, soprattutto se qualche giocatore chiave dovesse essere sottotono o infortunato. Loro non possono permettersi di perdere i 2/3 elementi chiave, altrimenti perdono moltissimo. Basti vedere appena esce Barella o Lautaro quello che diventano. Brozovic è l'altro elemento cardine. La juve è ormai troppo dietro a mio avviso, recupererà senza dubbio, ma per vincere lo scudetto, significa che non deve più perdere una partita e quelle davanti perderne altre 4, difficile. La verità ragazzi, è che se ieri non ci suicidavamo (grazie Pioli) eravamo primi a 7, ripeto 7 punti dall'inter e 3 dal napule. 
Noi dobbiamo pensare a noi stessi, stop!!! cerchiamo di avere tutti i titolari, e poi ci divertiamo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Calma. Questa partita dimostra tante cose. Il napoli ha avuto vita facile finora perché non ha affrontato veri big match (quello con la juve non fa testo), ora vedremo come reagirà alla prima difficoltà, ma per me non lotteranno per lo scudo, come ho sempre pensato. L'inter invece è forte, ma non ha Lukaku e Hakimi, e questo a lungo andare sarà un fattore, vedrete. Potranno vincere queste partite, ma molte altre faranno fatica, soprattutto se qualche giocatore chiave dovesse essere sottotono o infortunato. Loro non possono permettersi di perdere i 2/3 elementi chiave, altrimenti perdono moltissimo. Basti vedere appena esce Barella o Lautaro quello che diventano. Brozovic è l'altro elemento cardine. La juve è ormai troppo dietro a mio avviso, recupererà senza dubbio, ma per vincere lo scudetto, significa che non deve più perdere una partita e quelle davanti perderne altre 4, difficile. La verità ragazzi, è che se ieri non ci suicidavamo (grazie Pioli) eravamo primi a 7, ripeto 7 punti dall'inter e 3 dal napule.
> Noi dobbiamo pensare a noi stessi, stop!!! cerchiamo di avere tutti i titolari, e poi ci divertiamo.


Condivido pienamente : il Napoli è una buona squadra che finora è andata avanti sulle ali dell'entusiasmo e con una buona dose di fortuna, ora sarà da vedere se Spalletti ripeterà il suo stesso canovaccio ( parte sempre a razzo in ogni sua gestione, ma ai primi risultati negativi le sue squadra calano e si demoralizzano.
L'Inter è una squadra fortissima fisicamente, e questo nonostante le cessioni estive in serie A fa ancora la differenza.
Ma è una squadra che va a folate, subisce tanto se pressata bene e non chiude quasi mai le partite.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io l'Inter non la temo per nulla quest'anno. Temo più la Juve, *che alla fine è penalizzata solo per l'attacco scarso, ma sa gestire meglio il gioco. *Lo scorso anno erano veramente forti e ci hanno messo il fiato sul collo, fino a superarci. Ma quest'anno in ogni partita fanno cappellate clamorose anche nelle partite che sembrano a loro più favorevoli. È vero che anche noi di cappellate ne facciamo, ma abbiamo 2-3 assenze pesanti, loro hanno tutti i titolari.


 mancava questa


----------



## David Drills (21 Novembre 2021)

Nel frattempo Osimen si è spaccato male...fuori un mese


----------



## princeps (21 Novembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Osimen si è spaccato male...fuori un mese


nella peggiore delle ipotesi torna contro di noi, nella migliore rientrerà molto prima con maschera protettiva


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> nella peggiore delle ipotesi torna contro di noi, nella migliore rientrerà molto prima con maschera protettiva


sheva nel 2005 si fece circa 40/45 giorni ai box per infortunio simile... dolorisissimo


----------



## princeps (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> sheva nel 2005 si fece circa 40/45 giorni ai box per infortunio simile... dolorisissimo


Mi ricordo benissimo dell'infortunio...dei giorni non ho alcun ricordo sinceramente


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo benissimo dell'infortunio...dei giorni non ho alcun ricordo sinceramente


Fuori dal 20 febbraio ad inizio aprile circa..


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Novembre 2021)

Leggo qui che hanno vinto di culo. Mah, e io che ho visto 70 minuti di asfalto rovente sul Napoli. Forse ho visto un'altra partita.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Leggo qui che hanno vinto di culo. Mah, e io che ho visto 70 minuti di asfalto rovente sul Napoli. Forse ho visto un'altra partita.


70 minuti forse no, però sì in linea di massima l'Inter è stata superiore atleticamente, fisicamente e anche tecnicamente fino a quando Inzaghi non ha pensato bene di togliere Lautaro e Barella per mettere Gagliardini e Dimarco e abbassare il baricentro. A quel punto il Napoli ha preso coraggio e ha rischiato di pareggiarla.

Tra tante partite, proprio questa non è stata vinta di culo.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> 70 minuti forse no, però sì in linea di massima l'Inter è stata superiore atleticamente, fisicamente e anche tecnicamente fino a quando Inzaghi non ha pensato bene di togliere Lautaro e Barella per mettere Gagliardini e Dimarco e abbassare il baricentro. A quel punto il Napoli ha preso coraggio e ha rischiato di pareggiarla.
> 
> Tra tante partite, proprio questa non è stata vinta di culo.


Ho visto anche io che hanno giocato bene, ma come contro di noi sono calati per mille motivi alla distanza.
Anche perchè vanno a mille all'ora per 70 minuti... e alla fine, come contro di noi, si sono salvati... il Napoli negli ultimi 10 minuti poteva segnarne 3.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

Dite all'Inter che le partite non durano 80 minuti


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> nella peggiore delle ipotesi torna contro di noi, nella migliore rientrerà molto prima con maschera protettiva


ma non credo proprio, minimo 1 mese fuori lo fa, ma probabilmente di più. L'orbita è una cosa seria.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Novembre 2021)

Inter ottima, ma non è la corazzata dello scorso anno. Non ci sono Conte, lukaku, Hakimi ed Eriksen, e si vede. Regarargli lo scudo mi farebbe girare le gonadi non poco.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Inter ottima, ma non è la corazzata dello scorso anno. Non ci sono Conte, lukaku, Hakimi ed Eriksen, e si vede. Regarargli lo scudo mi farebbe girare le gonadi non poco.



L'anno scorso l'Inter aveva in campo due SUPER-EROI: Hakimi era letteralmente un trattore su quella fascia, e alla peggio entrava Darmian, che ora invece deve fare il titolare.
Lukaku non sarà Benzema come palleggio e cifra tecnica ma con Conte era un CYBORG...sempre sul pezzo, aiutava la squadra come pochi e le giocava tutte. 
Dzeko invece dopo tot partite di fila ha lingua di fuori e la squadra verso la fine delle partite ne risente, oramai è un leitmotiv. A questo aggiungici che Inzaghi è il classico allenatore che imho si vuole far benvolere dallo spogliatoio e fa i cambi in ottica turnover per non scontentare tutti e l'intensità crolla.

Provocazione: risale la juve e lo vincono loro


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Novembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Leggo qui che hanno vinto di culo. Mah, e io che ho visto 70 minuti di asfalto rovente sul Napoli. Forse ho visto un'altra partita.


Il Napoli gioca sempre cosi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Novembre 2021)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso l'Inter aveva in campo due SUPER-EROI: Hakimi era letteralmente un trattore su quella fascia, e alla peggio entrava Darmian, che ora invece deve fare il titolare.
> Lukaku non sarà Benzema come palleggio e cifra tecnica ma con Conte era un CYBORG...sempre sul pezzo, aiutava la squadra come pochi e le giocava tutte.
> Dzeko invece dopo tot partite di fila ha lingua di fuori e la squadra verso la fine delle partite ne risente, oramai è un leitmotiv. A questo aggiungici che Inzaghi è il classico allenatore che imho si vuole far benvolere dallo spogliatoio e fa i cambi in ottica turnover per non scontentare tutti e l'intensità crolla.
> 
> Provocazione: risale la juve e lo vincono loro


Inzaghi è assurdo. Ricordo Milan - Lazio dello scorso anno: lazio in dominio, toglie Immobile e Savic: Lazio finita. Nel derby toglie Barella e Dzeko: inter finita. Ieri idem. Pare lo faccia apposta. 
Resta il fatto che anche se depotenziati restate la squadra con più certezze. Le avversarie per vostra fortuna hanno fatto poco o nulla per migliorarsi. Ma dubito sarà una passeggiata come lo scorso anno. Inzaghi non è Conte.


----------

